# How harsh is Halotestin on the liver?



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

whats up?

ive been taking halotestin, 45-60mg daily for the last 2 weeks.  almost immediately i felt pain in my sides and it also upsets my stomach.  i am also taking methadrol extreme (2 caps) and the occasional tylenol.  i have been using liver protection but im thinking i need something stronger.  the awesome effects of the halo just make me not want to stop using it.  fuck a liver...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 26, 2012)

i would say that the pain is indicative of serious things bro.. its a pretty significant warning sign, i would stop all orals including tylenol.


but that's just me, im trying to live to see at least 70


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)

While liver risk from orals is usually over exaggerated but you are using methadrol which is really strong and halotestin. imo you need to drop the orals and get your liver values checked asap.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> whats up?
> 
> ive been taking halotestin, 45-60mg daily for the last 2 weeks.  almost immediately i felt pain in my sides and it also upsets my stomach.  i am also taking methadrol extreme (2 caps) and the occasional tylenol.  i have been using liver protection but im thinking i need something stronger.  the awesome effects of the halo just make me not want to stop using it.  fuck a liver...



Stop taking the halo and go get BW..ASAP


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

haha dammit.  thanks for scaring me guys.  good advice but my skin aint yellow yet...  no pain no gain... plus i only wanna live til 30


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah bro those are both pretty harsh orals and your dose is fairly high, if you're having pain I would SERIOUSLY stop asap


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha dammit.  thanks for scaring me guys.  good advice but my skin aint yellow yet...  no pain no gain... plus i only wanna live til 30



Your skin doesn't have to be yellow for liver failure or renal failure as well.. If you want advice, listen to vibrant and myself and drop orals and go draw some blood


----------



## adwal99 (Apr 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha dammit.  thanks for scaring me guys.  good advice but my skin aint yellow yet...  no pain no gain... plus i only wanna live til 30



hahahahah


----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy shit. Is this guy for real? Get some blood work done bro. From what I am reading you are probably in your early twenties...If this goes badly you might not be able to use gear again. Is it worth it? Ruining it early and then not being able to reach your goals because you didnt take any precautions or listened to the veterans on this forum. Come on brada


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy hell.. 60mgs' of Halo is ridiculous!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2012)

people overexhagerate liver toxicity and the use of all the protectants and ancillaries and anti-e's is robbing them all of gains...


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

haha im 26 and this is my 3rd serious cycle.  im running tren ace 700mg week / 1.2g test week / halo 60mg daily and methadrol 2 caps a day.  i wanted to finish the cycle with dbol but it sounds like you guys advise against that.  the reason im asking is because i only have like 5 days left of methadrol so im thinking if i just push through it ill be straight...


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Drink a gallon of water a day to start with.Get some milk thisle and go get checked.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah ill up the water intake and i am taking a better liver support as of today...


----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

Only 5 days left. Shit. Are you taking milk thistle? If not start and get your blood work done. 5 more days, do you think it would make a difference with everything else you are running? I would drop the orals my friend and kill it with over a gram and a quarter of test and 3/4 gram of tren. Holy shit brother I dont even think you need the orals.

This is just my opinion.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 26, 2012)

haha yeah the methadrol was to kickstart but i skipped some days cuz it made me feel sick so it stretched out a lil longer.  the halo was just a spur of the moment purchase.  initially i was gonna only take it on workout days but then after i saw how it worked i worked out everyday and got mad hard in like a week.  i will drop the meth out...


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2012)

thats a serious cycle bro, how big are you?


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 26, 2012)

4 inches on a good day...


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 26, 2012)

Fml


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha dammit.  thanks for scaring me guys.  good advice but my skin aint yellow yet...  no pain no gain... plus i only wanna live til 30



too late by the time your skin is yellow... let me guess, the pain is originating on the right side, right up under your floating ribs(bottom ones)... that's where your liver is bro!!!  you may not live two more weeks at the rate you're going and with that mentality....  by the way, when your liver can't process shit, you quit growing for the most part... your body goes toxemic and it's a shitty road ahead(If you live)...  nobody in here is trying to 'scare' you, they are telling you the God's honest truth!!  45-60mg of halo... for weeks!?!?!?!  thats insane! not to mention the fact you are stacking methadrol and tylenol with it..... do you know there are hundreds of thousands of deaths from tylenol(alone) every year???


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 26, 2012)

This is only your third cycle?  There is no way in hell that you need to be running that much gear.


----------



## gamma (Apr 27, 2012)

overburdened said:


> too late by the time your skin is yellow... let me guess, the pain is originating on the right side, right up under your floating ribs(bottom ones)... that's where your liver is bro!!!  you may not live two more weeks at the rate you're going and with that mentality....  by the way, when your liver can't process shit, you quit growing for the most part... your body goes toxemic and it's a shitty road ahead(If you live)...  nobody in here is trying to 'scare' you, they are telling you the God's honest truth!!  45-60mg of halo... for weeks!?!?!?!  thats insane! not to mention the fact you are stacking methadrol and tylenol with it.....* do you know there are hundreds of thousands of deaths from tylenol(alone) every year???*


* â€‹

This ^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 27, 2012)

yes the pain is right under my floating rib.  im pretty sure its my liver.  im currently 6 feet tall and 13%bf.  212lbs.  due to some girlfriend issues this has to be my last cycle.  if not forever, for a long time.  so i decided to go HAM.  as dangerous as it is, the results are fuckin nuts.  im gaining like 10lbs a week or more on each lift.  veins are poppin out, im constantly raging.  sides are stressful but i figure if i can make it past the tren again, halo and test won't be so bad.  for the sake of all of you, i will be skipping the dbol.  maybe even give it away at half price to anyone interested.  its from a sponsor on the site with a very good rep.  i decided to continue the methadrol as i woke up today with no pain although it is coming back after my first dose of meth and halo.  4 more days!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2012)

future darwin award winner here guys...


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL at this thread. Stop the orals dude, your body is sending you a message.  Why people come here askign for advice, then not listen, when given some, is just fkin baffling to me.

Sounds like your g/f is either smart to keep you away from roids or stupid for putting up with you for this long.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 27, 2012)

haha dude come on.  i took your advice seriously.  i stopped the methadrol.  halo is just too damn sexy to quit with tren.  my girlfriend may be saving my life, but darwin award?  come on there are much better options out there...


----------



## overburdened (Apr 27, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha dude come on.  i took your advice seriously.  i stopped the methadrol.  halo is just too damn sexy to quit with tren.  my girlfriend may be saving my life, but darwin award?  come on there are much better options out there...


no, he's right.... you definitely are a prime candidate for the Darwin award...(I won't be cruel enough to make bets on how long it will take for you to croak, that's just plain mean!).. but it will happen with your mentality at a very young age....  I hope to God you don't use addictive drugs(I could only imagine the outcome...) but, with your mentality, I'm gonna take a shot in the dark..YOU DO...
Have you EVER read the pharmaceutical co. monograph on any of the pharma drugs you are using?(not to mention, you are adding ph's that are methylated)... EVERY SINGLE THING YOU ARE TAKING(INCLUDING CIALIS) IS METABOLIZED BY THE LIVER!!!!  AND AT ANY DOSE, ORALS ARE LIVER TOXIC TO VARYING DEGREES!!  AT THE DOSES YOU ARE TAKING, YOU HAVE DESTROYED IT ALREADY!!!  
AND, YOU PROBABLY DRINK ON TOP OF ALL THIS....(YES, NO?)

FUCK BRO, I HOPE FOR YOUR FAMILY'S SAKE YOU HAVE SOME SORT OF LIFE INSURANCE TO HELP THEM WITH FUNERAL EXPENSES... THAT'S BULLSHIT TO DO THAT TO YOUR FAMILY!!  AND I HOPE YOU DON'T HAVE KIDS!!  THAT'S EVEN WORSE!!
I MEAN, HAVING ALL THE TAXPAYERS FOOT THE BILL FOR YOUR IDIOCY WHEN YOU END UP IN THE HOSPITAL WITH HEPATIC AND RENAL FAILURE... THAT'S A DROP IN THE BUCKET COMPARED TO MAKING YOUR FAMILY GO THROUGH ALL THAT!!!

ON TOP OF THAT, YOU PORTRAY AN AWFUL IMAGE OF BODYBUILDERS!!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

Halotestin is the only steroid I ever took that literally made me feel like I was going to Die.


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 27, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> haha dude come on.  i took your advice seriously.  i stopped the methadrol.  halo is just too damn sexy to quit with tren.  my girlfriend may be saving my life, but darwin award?  come on there are much better options out there...




YAY you stopped the metha. Stop it all. Cease any and all DRUGS or CHEMICAL compounds that go into your body NOW. and go get tests run.  is this all even worth it? I am really baffled at your whatever attitude. And people wonder why AAS get a bad rap.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 28, 2012)

my liver has stopped hurtin since removing the meth and upping the liver support. halo is all good.


----------



## dawun (Apr 28, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> my liver has stopped hurtin since removing the meth and upping the liver support. halo is all good.


 good to hear


----------

